# moving back to Germany



## wenninger1980

Hi. I am planning to move back to Germany from the US. I have been living here for about 10 years. My German passport is expired and I am working on getting a new one. Also I am planning on taking my dog with me. I am struggling with some of the information I have been able to find so far. Is there anybody out there that can make some of this easier to understand or knows where I can find accurate information that a normal person can understand. Thank you for your help.


----------



## ALKB

wenninger1980 said:


> Hi. I am planning to move back to Germany from the US. I have been living here for about 10 years. My German passport is expired and I am working on getting a new one. Also I am planning on taking my dog with me. I am struggling with some of the information I have been able to find so far. Is there anybody out there that can make some of this easier to understand or knows where I can find accurate information that a normal person can understand. Thank you for your help.


In general, transcontinental moves with a pet are always on the complicated side. Do you have documentation on immunisations and such? Does your dog have a chip?

In the case of Germany, rules may vary depending on the breed of the dog and in certain cases which Bundesland you will be moving to.


----------

